# Do you know this dog?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Someone posted this link on facebook and I am just wondering if anyone knows who this dog is, or has any idea of what the pedigree is?






There are a few videos under the poster's account of the dog Bishop.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

another of Bishop:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Jane, I was trying to add other videos but it kept saying I couldn't. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, this dog is owned locally here in NH by Andy Deitz. He's a top notch dog, with great training, who will be one to watch.

Andy previously told me the bloodlines, but I don't recall them off the top of my head...but his grand dam on one side is my dog Baghira's dam...Wespy von den Wannaer Hohen...that's how we got on the topic. I can find out for you, or put you in touch with him if you would like.

Andy and his crew he trains with have some really nice shepherds...all from strong lines, and will be some dogs to watch on the Sch and PSA fields this coming season, and a few nice police dog candidates as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would very much appreciate that. Thank you! You can reach me through this website or he can email me (it's my username at hotmail dot com).


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Too late to edit:
*Wespe, that is.

I will try to catch up with him tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Tim, what's going on? I have been lurking around the forum since you first sent a link. I figured this would be as good of time as any to register.

I really enjoy the pedigree section and all the great discussions regarding the various working lines, and who brings what to the table.

Bishop is a great dog, the muzzle work video is the first time we have done that with him. I was pleased.


The psa competition was our first time competing in any sport or competition. Again I couldn't ask for more from the dog.

Bishops name is Hawken Xazziam.


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know how to post a link to the pedigree on this stupid phone, but it is on the database.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, I am a newbie and I have been wanting to ask what PSA stands for. This is different than a Shutzhund trial, right? And a veryyyy nice dog!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi Andy, 

Great to see you posting. You have one impressive boy there.

Here's the pedigree link: Hawken Xazziam - German shepherd dog

I see some very nice names there. 

I hope you continue to contribute to the board and if you feel comfortable enough, tell us more about Bishop. I would definitely like to hear more about him.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Andy....it's about time you revealed yourself!  Andy is a dedicated dog man, who knows his training, and his dogs.


@clearcreekranch...if you search my posts I've done a few about PSA...it is a protection sport involving obedience, and a high level of decoy and environmental distraction and pressure on the team. Work is done on a suit, but there is an entry level sleeve division for younger dogs not on the suit/Sch crossover dogs.

psak9forum.com if you want to learn more about the sport...go check out a trial this season!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

clearcreekranch said:


> Ok, I am a newbie and I have been wanting to ask what PSA stands for. This is different than a Shutzhund trial, right? And a veryyyy nice dog!


PSA = Protection Sports Association.

And yes, it is different than SchH. They do share similarities but they are very much different. If you take a look on Youtube you can watch the two types of trials and really see the differences.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the board Andy. I watched a couple of your youtube videos a few months back and am impressed with Bishop and your handling. I look forward to more posts from you!
Bishop and my boy Karlo share the same lines in Pike/Karlo.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are great videos! Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanls everyone for the kind words.

I like Bishop alot, I also had his brother Hector, I raised and sold him to a local police department. He is now a dual purpose dog.

I really like the father, and from what I know this was towards the end of breeding him.

Bishop is super high prey drive, he will do anything for a ball, tug, blade of grass lol, you name it. Which makes ob pretty fun to do with him.

I'm lucky enough to train with an excellent decoy in the Boston area(Francis Holder) that is excellent at working a dog civily but also balance the work and use all the drives. Bishop comes on the long bite fast and launches, also launches and really punches in on the escape. He likes the fight he can deal with loads of preasure from the decoy.

Hopefully that answers your questions, haha I have never really described him, usually if someone asks I tell them he is pretty nice and send videos and let them gather there own conclusions.

Last year he got his bh and psa-pdc. This year I plan to train alot and get a sch1 at regionals, then next year do some ringsport and psa with him.


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

Jane,

Karlo looks like a great dog. Good luck with him! I find it interesting that you see alot of czech dogs with Pike breed into them. Any ideas on that? Anyone have opinions.

I love Pike, it's one of the dog videos I try to watch as often as I can. Just plain awesome.


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

Karlos breeder is on here correct? I would love to hear from them as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, Chris Wild is an Admin.
Here is a recent thread with some comments on Pike:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ction-drives-west-german-working-lines-3.html
Bishop looks to have the "real deal" within!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting that link Jane - somehow I missed it!

Got some reading to do now.


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw the thread, very interesting. Just curious, seems like he is the dash of west german thrown in to alot of almost pure czech pedigrees.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Yes, Chris Wild is an Admin.
> Here is a recent thread with some comments on Pike:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ction-drives-west-german-working-lines-3.html
> Bishop looks to have the "real deal" within!


Super interesting! I'm very interested in learning about the different lines and would love to know more on how the genetics play thru the generations. For example, Minka has Pike 4th generation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I google/translated Karlo's(Pikes sire) description:

Good medium size, dry, solid, very good relationship, very good Ausdruck.Straffe, firm ears, very good Haltung.Widerrist likely driven sein.Noch good topline with a slight bump after the Widerrist.Lange, slightly sloping croup. Good forehand, knee angle should be pronounced. Goes almost gerade.Sicheres nature, hardness, courage and combat impulse pronouncedly; not leave off. V. Efficient
And Pike:
Large, medium strong and firm, high withers, good topline, slightly short Kruppe.Sehr angled well forward and hind balanced chest proportions, straight front. Stepping, fluid, ground covering, strong courses, effective supply, free Vortritt.Sicheres nature, hardness, courage and combat impulse pronouncedly; from leaves.
V. Very good stability and good character, very temperamental.
VI.Geeignet to improve Leistundsanlagen.

DVD from Pike avalable by Larwin Working Dogs video. www.larwin.nl


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Bishop is a very impressive dog, I definitely had to share the video that Ray Allen K9 posted on facebook. My type of GSD for sure, awesome work.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I love that video.... :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at all the video clips to the right of Pikes link...a treasure trove!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I've seen them all - a few times... lol.. I have no life... lol.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I've seen them all - a few times... lol.. I have no life... lol.


Don't worry, I think a lot of us are in the same boat.. lol. It can be way too easy to waste time on youtube looking through these kinds of videos.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

VomBlack said:


> Don't worry, I think a lot of us are in the same boat.. lol. It can be way too easy to waste time on youtube looking through these kinds of videos.


I have some of them downloaded to my PC...  

Akela has Pike too, but on the 4th generation


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Can't watch videos on my rural dialup/ancient computer. However, I have a Dasty son to Asko Lutter on dam's side, same traits as you describe with Bishop. Loves the fight, killer grips, hits VERY hard. Tons of stamina. Very energetic obedience, athletic dog for his size. Would've gone far with the proper handler. Also absolutely solid in all environments, with kids, cats, etc. No handler aggression. One in a million, he has a special place in our hearts above the other dogs I've had.
Sue


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

He sounds great Sue. I really like what Dasty seems to produce. Bishop is a dog I know would excel at anything I decided to with him, from sport to police, you name it.

I grew up not far from you in Tomahawk.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Look at all the video clips to the right of Pikes link...a treasure trove!


And remember that people only put out videos of their dogs looking their best.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Always the debbie downer, aren't you fast?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jon Gjerpe, breeder of this dog, is a friend of mine. He recently relocated to the US...He strives to breed this type of dog, hard, aggressive, high drive....he did not keep generation after generation to breed, but bred for a purpose and type. 

I would look more to the combination than to the sire for what you have in Bishop.

Lee


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

My boss showed me a video last week, i think its from the same training session as the first clip (the muzzle work) of the helper, Francis, taking a nasty hit to the face. Cant believe he didnt get his nose broke!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This one?


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

That was a brutal hit, it was not my dog, I just happened to be the one taping so I put it up. He is a really nice dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have to admitt, I gasped then started laughing my butt off when I watched that... lol.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Always the debbie downer, aren't you fast?


Nope, just a bit more reality based than you. But don't let that squelch your fantasies about what dogs are based on a video. 

Why not ride your unicorn to some trials and clubs and actually see the dog?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Justde - look at your dog's pedigree -- a whole lot of that toughness is coming from the Karthago bitches !

Have a litter which is showing some awesome drive -- but bonus -- calm as anything , like before the storm, and then wham , there they are The Pedigree database : German shepherd dog 

Very high pain thresholds. Not a peep out of them when tattooing them in the ear .
Fearless , competitive , hunt search !!!. We did finds in my barn hiding things on top of bales of hay almost to ceiling level and they just go . Retrieve and carry . One male picked up and carried a frozen trailer hitch around which had to weigh two pounds , the dog was only 10 weeks at the time. A female carries a heavy schutzhund dumbell , right to the back of the jaw, no mouthing , no chewing and she will push it in to you. 

Griz sired a male who should be complete and certified as a Bomb Detection dog any day now.

Had a male accepted in the last two weeks to go into dual / SWAT . His dam was Carmspack Bella - German shepherd dog (Bella's sister) .

Jon's female Bora was said to be a very serious female. 
Every pedigree that he sent me over the years was consistent to a theme.
It will be interesting to see what he does while living in the USA.

Nice work on Bishop !!! 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fast said:


> Nope, just a bit more reality based than you. But don't let that squelch your fantasies about what dogs are based on a video.
> 
> Why not ride your unicorn to some trials and clubs and actually see the dog?


So who are you fast? anonymous name?
Share some of your experiences/pedigrees and videos of your dogs, please?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fast said:


> Nope, just a bit more reality based than you. But don't let that squelch your fantasies about what dogs are based on a video.
> 
> Why not ride your unicorn to some trials and clubs and actually see the dog?


So who are you fast? anonymous and posting in the wee hours, share some of your experiences and videos of your dogs, please?


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

what a bueatiful looking dog, you can really see in what he is doing that he is loving what he is doing, that is one happy happy dog.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

yep, thats the vid, Elisabeth! Francis and Troy Casey (Boston PD) where at the kennel I work at a few weekends ago, working some dogs, i got to watch some of while i had Shane in a long down on the other side of the field.


----------

